# Snowy and off lead photos of Sonny



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just realised how long it is since I posted any up to date photos of Sonny so here are some from the last month or so.









In the snow in December









Another in the snow one - he kept sticking his nose in the snow

At the beginning of January the rivers started to deforst and the ice all came away but there is lots of large/thick pieces of ice been washed up at the side of the river where I walk Sonny









Sonny showing how much ice there is - took me all my time to keep him off it did not want to cause a cave in. He wanted to dig under it as well because there was a mole hill 









Like his look on this one - he was not too happy he could not get into the river this is the rock that he usually goes in from there is actually a triangle of rocks and he jumps along them to get to the water

Finally two off lead photos from today - Sonny is doing really well off lead and can now do most of this particular walk without having to go back on - I think he is just resting for Spring when he has lots of small furry/feathery things to chase again 


















In the wood and actually listening to me (I was armed with sausage) - go Sonny


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually 'aww'd' when looking at these photos - he's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks - he is lovely but I am a bit bias - he has to be for all the naughty things he does. Forgot to say in the first post if his coat is looking a bit strange it is because some bad person attacked him with the dog clippers she got for Christmas  - he is only half done though as he will not let me go near his feet or his belly (still working on that).


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

He is beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous boy :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's a very handsome boy 

I can't believe that ice :scared: it's so thick.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I 'awwwd' aswell, he's a stunner !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks all - the glazed look on his face is because he now pays no attention to me (for photos anyway) and is more interested in what is going on around about him. He will be getting a big head now with all this praise 



Fleur said:


> He's a very handsome boy
> 
> I can't believe that ice :scared: it's so thick.


It was really nice/strange to see when all the ice started breaking up and going down the river - I missed it as I was at work  but definately been plenty left at the side of the river. Aparently even part of the sea here froze as it was so cold at night (believe some places were nearly minus 20). It has caused caos for the water pipes though and some houses are still without water


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Lovely pics, thanks for sharing. Sonny looks so cute and cuddly!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

You are such a story teller Sonny, glad you've enjoyed the weather change there..


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

sunshine80 said:


> It was really nice/strange to see when all the ice started breaking up and going down the river - I missed it as I was at work  but definately been plenty left at the side of the river. Aparently even part of the sea here froze as it was so cold at night (believe some places were nearly minus 20). It has caused caos for the water pipes though and some houses are still without water


Here are a couple of photo's I took of the ice as the tide was going out at Kingholm Quay,it was weird any very noisy.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw some photos of Kingholm in the Standard ones not sure if they were your ones or not. Did your dog not bother with all the ice or any that was left lying? I had a terrible time keeping Sonny of it when I was down the water (I stay in Thornhill but work in Dumfries) luckily by this stage it was all over and the ice was left at the side and not near the water still was not kean on him going on it though. Every time I turned around he was standing in the middle of some of it or digging under it to get to mole hills  I was scared it was going to fall and he would get buried. He was not too happy as it was blocking his road into the river which he is not allowed in at this time of year anyway as too cold.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

He does usually like to go in the river for a paddle,but I kept him on the lead until the ice had gone,when we were on the river walk from Kingholm towards Glencaple and I kept him on a long line there to stop him getting down to the river,as his recall is a bit iffy and he has no fear of anything.:scared:
I only tend to go on that walk when the tide is low anyway as I'm terrified he will get swept away with the fast flowing outgoing tide.But when the ice was here the banks of the river were just like ice walls and he wouldn't have been able to get back up even when the tide was low,so I wasn't risking it.


----------

